# PHO Now Offering Marion, JJ, #7!



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

http://www.nytimes.com/2004/06/23/s...00&en=a9cd1fb0b80b669c&ei=5062&partner=GOOGLE



> Looking elsewhere, the Magic entered into serious discussions with Phoenix yesterday, and the Suns are offering <b>Shawn Marion, the up-and-coming Joe Johnson and this year's first-round pick (seventh overall), for McGrady.</b> That would give Orlando an all-star small forward in Marion, a potential All-Star shooting guard in Johnson and the first and seventh picks in tomorrow's draft.


If this is true, WTF are the Magic doing? This is the fanstasy deal Magic fans have been talking about forever, and now Phoenix is offering it! I think the only thing holding this back is T-Mac is saying he wouldn't resign with the Suns. :no: This is the New York Times, so I hope this is true and that it happens somehow :gopray:


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Definitely keep in mind the source before believing that's what's being offered up.

Assuming it is true though, that trade should've been agreed to the first second after it was offered.


----------



## Grant_Hill (Jun 16, 2004)

Just about every source around the league (according to Marc Stein) say that the Houston deal is as close to being done as a deal can be without being official.

The Houston trade really isn't as bad as you guys are making it out to be...Orlando is probably gonna wind up getting Ray Allen when all is said and done anyway.

C- Cato
PF- Okafor/Gooden
SF- Hill/Garrity
SG- Mobley(or Ray Allen, mark out Francis if they get Ray.)
PG- Francis

is better in the east than

C- WHO? Okafor? Too small. Declercq? Please.
PF- Okafor
SF- Marion/Hill
SG- Johnson
PG- #7 pick

Orlando always seems like they are rebuilding, oh well. If they do the Phoenix trade it's more than likely another year in the lottery. Who in the **** is going to lead with that kind of roster? You guys make way to big of a deal out of Steve's attitude, it'll change.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

G-Hill like your namesake you are too optimistic. Steve's attitude will not change; he'll always be an ***. But you're right, the Rocket trade makes us better than the Phoenix trade next year. But you have to look long-term. That Phoenix team has a future: Marion, Johnson, Gooden, Bogans, Gaines, the two lottery picks, etc. Our bench is kept together with Lue and Howard. The Houston trade gives us bad contracts, no young studs, no bench, and no future.


----------



## Grant_Hill (Jun 16, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Captain Obvious</b>!
> G-Hill like your namesake you are too optimistic. Steve's attitude will not change; he'll always be an ***. But you're right, the Rocket trade makes us better than the Phoenix trade next year. But you have to look long-term. That Phoenix team has a future: Marion, Johnson, Gooden, Bogans, Gaines, the two lottery picks, etc. Our bench is kept together with Lue and Howard. The Houston trade gives us bad contracts, no young studs, no bench, and no future.


I know that the Phoenix deal makes Orlando better in the long run, but Weisbrod makes it sound like he wants instant success... he doesn't seem to want to have to rebuild for a long time, that's why he wants to do the Houston trade, it just makes sense to him I guess...he gets an established player in Francis who nearly EVERYBODY knows, since he was on TV so much playing with Yao, was in Dunk Contests, All-Star games, Laker playoff series, etc...Weisbrod has to look at it from a PR perspective also...more people will come to Magic games if Francis is there, simply because people know more about him than they do Marion or Johnson...

You also have T-Mac saying that he will only re-sign with Houston, that has a rather large effect on the whole situation.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

I think the Phoenix deal will take a little longer to reap its benefits, but it isn't some really long rebuilding plan. Weis can wait. I think T-Mac can be persuaded to sign with Phoenix. They have Amare, Barbosa, and a LOT of cap room, even with McGrady on board.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Who says TMac is even the hangup?

A week ago or so TMac was still naming Phoenix as a team he wants to go to.

It is entirely possible that Phoenix so far hasn't offered anything better than Houston and has only now upped their offer to Marion and Johnson.

The articles of course are assuming that Phoenix since back in the trades must be offering like the dream trade for every Orlando fan.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> Who says TMac is even the hangup?
> 
> A week ago or so TMac was still naming Phoenix as a team he wants to go to.
> ...


How would you feel about that trade if it went down? I'm sure you'd like to have McGrady on Phoenix, but do you think Marion/Johnson/7th is more than you'd like to give up?


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Maybe I would like to keep #7 to replace Marion with Josh Smith long-term.

Anyway I don't think we are offering Marion, Johnson and #7. Makes no sense.

This is negotiating 101.

You don't start high.

Phoenix probably offer just Marion first. Orlando says no we want Marion and JJ. Phoenix offers Marion #7 and Orlango says maybe.

- Orlando leaks info about a Rockets trade (note the magic official website has nothing on it just the Rockets site is claiming it)

- Phoenix calls them again and offers Marion and Johnson.

- Orlando calls Houston and says not so fast unless they trump Phoenix offer again.


marion, johnson, #7 looks like the trade or Orlando's dreams already. I would at least try to swap Eisley and Gooden in that case or something like that.

on the other hand Phoenix only has 28M$ comitted in salaries at this point. Even if we gave up that much we would have 18-20M$ capspace without the pick to go shopping for Nash, Ginobili, Martin, Miles, Richardson, Swift, Okur or whoever we want.

We would even have a chance to sign Kobe.
Even if Kobe/TMac and Amare turned into a disaster the Suns would be in great shape with those trade assets.

BTW, Foxsports in LA is just running an interview with a friend of Phil Jackson about what a turd Kobe Bryant is.


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Grant_Hill</b>!
> 
> 
> I know that the Phoenix deal makes Orlando better in the long run, but Weisbrod makes it sound like he wants instant success... he doesn't seem to want to have to rebuild for a long time, that's why he wants to do the Houston trade, it just makes sense to him I guess...he gets an established player in Francis who nearly EVERYBODY knows, since he was on TV so much playing with Yao, was in Dunk Contests, All-Star games, Laker playoff series, etc...Weisbrod has to look at it from a PR perspective also...more people will come to Magic games if Francis is there, simply because people know more about him than they do Marion or Johnson...


Thats a good point. I haven't thought of it that way. Francis is a lot more famous than Marion, Johnson or #7 pick. The Magic need someone to replace T-Mac's jersey sales. The Franchise is the guy to do it!


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> Maybe I would like to keep #7 to replace Marion with Josh Smith long-term.
> 
> Anyway I don't think we are offering Marion, Johnson and #7. Makes no sense.
> ...


Wow bigamare I gotta say that's a good post. But that would be a dumb move by Phoenix though. Houston wants to get rid of Francis, I dunno if Phoenix necessarily wants to part with Marion or JJ. Why bring in new role players through FA and start from scratch when you already have 2 solid starters in Marion and JJ?


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> 
> 
> Wow bigamare I gotta say that's a good post. But that would be a dumb move by Phoenix though. Houston wants to get rid of Francis, I dunno if Phoenix necessarily wants to part with Marion or JJ. Why bring in new role players through FA and start from scratch when you already have 2 solid starters in Marion and JJ?


Because TMac would create a new buzz in Phoenix and already is a legimate superstar who will help Amare grow in a superstar.

If you haven't noticed since the Barkley days AWA has gone from the loudest arena to just another NBA arena.

Amare could change that but the team would have to win first of all to create a new buzz. TMac could do that just because of his name already.

And with Amare and TMac on board the FA options for Phoenix with their capspace probably increase as well as many players will want to go to Phoenix which has always been a free agent magnet to play with Amare and TMac without having to take less money since Phoenix has capspace.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

http://www.azcentral.com/sports/suns/0623mcgrady0623.html

Well confirms what I thought. Suns are offering now Marion and #7 apparently plus another player except Joe Johnson or Amare Stoudemire it looks like.

Tough to figure out though what is really going on behind the scenes.

The Suns might just be playing mind games trying to get Orlando to make a step in their direction now and holding them off in regards to JJ to get the #7 pick out of the deal.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

Hopefully this other player is Barbosa.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

The Houston trade flat out SUKKS..You are getting ripped off..kelvin cato is a lazy,classic underacheiver..Steve Franchise,holds teams hostage if he doesnt want to play for them,and make no mistake about it,he does NOT want to play for Orlando.

I was SHOCKED when i heard that trade..

The Phoenix trade is a gift.Take it while you can


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Radio Update


John Gambadoro (dude who does phoenix sportstalk radio) just said that his "NBA sources" are telling him that the Phoenix Suns are including JJ along with Shawn Marion and the draft pick in trade talks with the Orlando Magic for Tracy McGrady. He is also expected to talk about the Suns possibly trading the draft pick somewhere else if they don't get T-Mac in a few minutes. I'll update.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> Radio Update
> 
> 
> John Gambadoro (dude who does phoenix sportstalk radio) just said that his "NBA sources" are telling him that the Phoenix Suns are including JJ along with Shawn Marion and the draft pick in trade talks with the Orlando Magic for Tracy McGrady. He is also expected to talk about the Suns possibly trading the draft pick somewhere else <b>if they don't get T-Mac in a few minutes.</b> I'll update.


What? Is this actually true? Give us an update or a link or something.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

In a few minutes was in regard to them talking about the trading of #7 if they don't get TMac.

The conclusion that the deal is on hold because TMac wouldn't accept an extension is premature I think.

If Phoenix was offering Marion, Johnson and #7 they couldn't complete the deal until after they picked the player at #7 because of the Barbosa trade.

Orlando or Phoenix might even say well we will see who is there at #7. If nobody is there that we like we tell Orlando we will offer Johnson , Marion and #7.
In that case Orlando tells Houston their deal is on hold for now.

The Suns are probably not as stupid and premature as the Rockets organization to report a deal as almost done before it isn't absolutely perfect.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

This is some second hand information from a fellow Suns fan on another board.
Take it for what it is worth but he is a reliable poster.

_Actaully Phoenix radio is now saying that sources out of Phoenix are getting impatient with Weisbord. 

Marion, JJ combined with the #7 pick seem to be the only snag..........Phoenix has up'd the ante and included both JJ and #7 pick. 

Weisbord is still posturing and Phoenix have said if they can't complete a deal a.s.a.p. provided they gave Orlando what they wanted..........the Suns will invest their interest and efforts elsewhere. _

Although of course Phoenix can't trade their pick before the draft I think. So the radio guys are probably just talking.


----------



## #1SUNFAN (Jul 17, 2002)

I remember a few months ago Suns fans offered Marion, Johnson and the #7 for Tracy and no one wanted it(someone didn't know who johnson was). Now it's a dream scenario?

I think Johnson would revert to his pre-marbury self if Tracy came on board, and I think that's what Managment is also thinking.

I would prefer to trade Marion, JJ, and Barbosa over marion, JJ and the pick.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> This is some second hand information from a fellow Suns fan on another board.
> Take it for what it is worth but he is a reliable poster.
> 
> ...


If this deal is on the table (Marion, JJ, and 7) and Weisbrod takes the Houston deal over that, then he is a pure idiot and he should be tarred and feathered.

Likewise, if Maggette/Wilcox/#4 is on the table and he takes the Houston deal, he should be fired immediately.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Well Gambo said the Suns offered Marion, JJ and #7 last night.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>#1SUNFAN</b>!
> I remember a few months ago Suns fans offered Marion, Johnson and the #7 for Tracy and no one wanted it(someone didn't know who johnson was). Now it's a dream scenario?
> 
> I think Johnson would revert to his pre-marbury self if Tracy came on board, and I think that's what Managment is also thinking.
> ...


No I think you're mistaken. All along if Marion, JJ, and the 7 was the deal I think Magic fans realized that this is the best deal. Also, I would take either trade you said.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> Well Gambo said the Suns offered Marion, JJ and #7 last night.


I find it hard to believe they would choose the Houston deal over that. I find it hard to believe anyone would. That is *clearly* a better deal in my eyes. IMO not even close.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

http://sports.espn.go.com/espn/wire...=nba&id=1827042

_ORLANDO, Fla. -- Tracy McGrady isn't leaving Orlando any time soon.

Although at least seven teams are serious about acquiring the two-time NBA scoring champion, there won't be a trade before Thursday night's draft.

"We're going about it as methodically as we can."

_

Phoenix might also be reluctant to trade the #7 because at least Indiana and Chicago seem to be agressively trying to acquire the #7 pick.

Chicago is rumored to offer Tyson Chandler and take on Eisley's contract.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Well it took ESPN about 5 hours and 5 other reports to report that Phoenix is probably in the lead right now.

Looks like Phoenix is not only competing with Houston. With David Stern and ESPN probably as well.


----------

